# Getting a hl2.exe error message when starting ccs



## Towelie (May 28, 2005)

When i start css i get a hl2.exe error message from windows. Its everytime i start the game, tryed restarting my comp a few times, but it still comes up. I have had the game for awhile and i never got this message. Im wondering if it has anything to do with the Surfsidekick3 i got. Heres my hjt log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:35:12 PM, on 5/28/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\S4F\Filter7.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files\interMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PccGuide.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ycommon.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YPAGER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\ybrwicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\browser\ybrowser.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://dsl.sbc.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ycomp5_1_6_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [S4F] "C:\Program Files\S4F\Filter7.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MsgCenterExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\RealOneMessageCenter.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nzli] C:\WINDOWS\System32\nzli.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] C:\Program Files\Valve\Steam\\Steam.exe -silent
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ylogin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Login - {2499216C-4BA5-11D5-BD9C-000103C116D5} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\ylogin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {1C8F54E2-CF14-4F56-922E-A3AA977C12FF} - (no file) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Microsoft AntiSpyware helper - {1C8F54E2-CF14-4F56-922E-A3AA977C12FF} - (no file) (HKCU)
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.neededware.com
O16 - DPF: NDWCab - http://www.neededware.com/ndw.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/173083e5bd5fcd224c00/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O18 - Filter hijack: Class Install Handler - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Filter hijack: deflate - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Filter hijack: gzip - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O18 - Filter hijack: lzdhtml - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (PcCtlCom) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\PcCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Real-time Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\TRENDM~1\INTERN~1\tmproxy.exe

Any help would be great.


----------



## blastradius (May 20, 2005)

well first try a reinstall then see if it happens again


----------



## LOC (May 30, 2005)

Try deleting your Clientregistry.blob file in the main Steam folder. If that doesn't help and rebooting doesn't help I would also suggest reinstalling (only as a last resort, and make sure your GCF files are backed up at least)


----------



## Towelie (May 28, 2005)

I deleted that .blob file but the error message still comes up when i start the game<I restarted after i deleted it>. If i dont close the error message i can still play the game its just annoying to have it come up. The file in the error report is called "C:\DOCUME~1\PHIL\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER14.tmp.dir00\appcompat.txt" without quotes.


----------



## LOC (May 30, 2005)

Towelie said:


> I deleted that .blob file but the error message still comes up when i start the game<I restarted after i deleted it>. If i dont close the error message i can still play the game its just annoying to have it come up. The file in the error report is called "C:\DOCUME~1\PHIL\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER14.tmp.dir00\appcompat.txt" without quotes.


According to some research I've done it can be anything from a spyware/adware infestation to just a random Windows glitch. Your HiJack This log looks clean, have you scanned with a spyware scanner recently?

Also, you may want to open that file itself and look through it to see if it tells you there are any problems or errors (apparently the file may actually tell you what's wrong), but since I do not have this file I cannot help you with that one right now.


----------



## rain183xx (May 30, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem... please tell me if you've found the way to remedy the problem... Thanks


----------



## Towelie (May 28, 2005)

Hey I got the problem fixed. I guess it was the surfside kick 3 adware or w/e it is that i had. Thanks to flrman1 problem is fixed and i can start it without the error coming up.


----------



## m1ke (Jun 6, 2005)

how did you fix it? cause im trying to fix it and i can't find the problem where is the surfside kick 3 located ? cause i have no idea were it would be. i just did an adaware scan too.


----------



## evilbob1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok so I had CSS and I just bought Garry's Mod. When I start it I can't play it and I can't play 
CSS. this is what it says:

hl2.exe has stopped working.
and the details read:

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	hl2.exe
Application Version:	0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	4445c334
Fault Module Name:	shaderapidx9.dll
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	46b3cee6
Exception Code:	c0000005
Exception Offset:	0002e59a
OS Version:	6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	f708
Additional Information 2:	2d645f9807c58f9e6bcea951e3ac2c9c
Additional Information 3:	17f5
Additional Information 4:	20b2f30032978b4dfa858317ad3ba934


Any help greatly appreciated.


----------

